# Slingshot etiquette?



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

I've only been shooting a few months.Up until a couple of weeks ago, I shot alone. Recently however, my son in law shoots two or three times a week with me. This leads me to my question. When shooting next to someone, do you take turns or just fire away? From years of archery tournaments, at the practice range you waited until the person next to you to shoot before you took your turn. Unless of course there was enough room to not be in your neighbor's peripheral vision. Does the same apply here?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

To my mind it does,if you are shooting at the same target. Reloading time almost guarantees time for the next shooter to get off a round. Dual targets engage shooting range rules; fire at will or anyone else fool enough to be downrange. :imslow:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

What you do is figure out which target he's shooting at and hit it before he has a chance :thumbsup:
Many of my best memories from tournaments are of sniping someone's target or having them do it to me


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

It is even more fun to shoot just a moment after their release and knock their ball out of the air. Only happened with me twice and it was purely accidental but I claimed the hit anyway. Couldn't do it again if I tried.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When I would go to MJ’S to shoot we practiced safety first. MJ would let me try to hit the target, then he would take it out for me. I all for safety and fun.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post


----------



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

You guys sound like you'd be a hoot to shoot with!


----------

